# [solved] KDE: Anzeige der Display-Helligkeit

## TheViperMan

Hi!

Ich habe kde aus einzelnen Pakete gebaut. Vorher hatte ich es mal komplett installiert und da wurde mir beim Verstellen der Helligkeit des LCDs eine %-Angabe eingeblendet. Weiß jemand, wie ich die wieder bekomme? Mit dem kde im Moment bekomme ich die Anzeige nämlich nicht mehr.

Gruß ViperLast edited by TheViperMan on Sat Apr 12, 2008 1:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

Hast Du ein ThinkPad ? Dann muß auch noch das /dev/nvram lesbar sein, meine ich. Und schau mal bzgl. kde-base/kmilo-3.5.8-r1

----------

## TheViperMan

Achso, nein ist kein Thinkpad.

Ich hab ein ASUS M6Ne. Die Helligkeit scheint in die Hardware integriert zu sein, funktioniert schon beim BIOS, also es müssen keine Module oder so dafür geladen werden und die Tasten müssen auch nicht explizit belegt werden.

kmilo könnte bei mir aber vielleicht auch helfen, ich weiß es nicht...

Gruß Viper

----------

## toralf

Ah ok. Anbei ich hatte vor ca. 2 Wochen ein komischen Effekt. Nachdem ohne erkennbare Ursachen das grafische Feedback nicht mehr funktionierte (Lautstärke und Helligkeit ließen sich jedoch problemlos ändern, nur halt eben im Blindflug), bin ich in das BIOS gegangen, habe irgendeine Option an und wieder abgeschaltet, bin anschließend mit "save + exit" wieder raus und auf einmal ging es wieder ...

----------

## TheViperMan

So kmilo ist installiert und ich bekomme die %-Anzeige, danke für die Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

